# Powerbook 1400cs/166



## trucbidulemachinchose (4 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un Powerbook 1400cs/166 sur eBay à 24,00. Bon bref : je voudrais pouvoir l' "ouvrir au monde" cad de pouvoir mettre des fichiers dessus (par exemple de mettre pouvoir convertir un port en port usb) et de mettre la wifi.  Je précise que le lecteur cd est HS.

Je compte sur vous pour vos conseils ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

N'hésitez surtout pas à répondre ce qui regardent en ce moment


----------



## Xidi73 (4 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir !

Pour tes rêves existe le port PCMCIA. Reste plus qu'à croiser les doigts pour que ce soit compatible avec Mac OS 9.

Le lecteur CD, tu peux en acheter un en SCSI, et si t'es sur liège je vais m'arranger pour voir si je peux pas faire quelque chose.


Mais, que veux tu faire avec un 1400cs aujourd'hui ? A part Word... Et pour aller sur internet c'est Netscape et IE ! Si tu as de l'ethernet c'est du 10BaseT ou soit tu te connectes avec le modem 56k.



Parole de collectionneur, qui utilise encore un 540c sous 7.6.1


Cordialement,

Xidi73


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (5 Mars 2014)

Alors, j'ai MacOS 8 et je n'habites pas sur liège. Ce tuto : AirPort | Wi-Fi | 802.11b wireless networking for the PowerBook 5300/1400/2400/3400/old G3/190/520/540/500 series - Derek K. Miller peut marcher ? Si il marche et que vous voulez bien m'aider, pourriez-vous me le simplifier, car je n'y comprends pas grand chose


----------



## Invité (5 Mars 2014)

Faut que tu trouve une PC Card assez ancienne et que tu installe les drivers
Tiens, y'a 2 "gold" : pc card orinoco | eBay


----------



## matacao (5 Mars 2014)

trucbidulemachinchose a dit:


> Alors, j'ai MacOS 8 et je n'habites pas sur liège. Ce tuto : AirPort | Wi-Fi | 802.11b wireless networking for the PowerBook 5300/1400/2400/3400/old G3/190/520/540/500 series - Derek K. Miller peut marcher ? Si il marche et que vous voulez bien m'aider, pourriez-vous me le simplifier, car je n'y comprends pas grand chose



Bonsoir,

J'ai un 1400c/133, pour la carte wifi c'est dell truemobile 1150 (ou orinoco mais faut choisir la bonne), pour installer le wifi j'ai suivi l'article que tu viens de citer. Pour l'usb les ports PCMIA du mien ne supportent pas.

PS: Tu as de la chance d'avoir le lecteur de CD. Mon lecteur de diquettes ne marchait plus, j'ai démonté la coque plastique et dedans c'était un lecteur ordinaire de powerbook. J'ai mit un lecteur de 540c. Je pense que pour le lecteur de CD, c'est un lecteur ordinaire de portable apple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2014)

Concernant l'USB, faut oublier, Mac OS n'a géré l'USB qu'à partir de la version 8.5 ou 8.5.1, je ne sais plus trop, et il ne l'a géré correctement qu'à partir de la version 8.6 (la ou les versions précédentes, c'était buggé à mort, donc sous Mac OS 8, faut oublier, ça ne fonctionne pas.

Cela dit, je demande à mon confrère local de déplacer ce sujet dans "Classic Mac", ici, ce ne sont que les PowerBook capables de faire tourner Mac OS X, qui sont concernés.




*Note de la modération*: ça y est, je déplace (enfin !) dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (7 Mars 2014)

J'ai un petit souci. Mon PB 1400 était coincé donc j'ai retiré la batterie + secteur pour qu'il s'éteigne car j'était pressé et que je devait vite l'éteindre. Mais impossible de le rallumer. Je n'entend aucun bruit et l'écran ne démarre pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------

C'est bon il remarche


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2014)

En cas de blocage, ça n'est vraiment pas la chose à faire : un appui de quelques secondes sur la touche de démarrage doit le forcer à s'éteindre, et à l'arrière, le petit bouton entre les ports ADB et série (imprimante/modem), le force à redémarrer !


----------



## trucbidulemachinchose (9 Mars 2014)

Où puis-je trouver un lecteur cd ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2014)

Ça, si j'avais la réponse, je l'aurais exploitée pour mon propre compte, mon 1400 en est aussi dépourvu !


----------



## Xidi73 (10 Mars 2014)

Regardez cela les enfants ! Je viens de trouver cela !    !!!! J'espère que ca te servira ! Par contre sur les 1400 je crois que c'est la prise SCSI rabotée Apple :rateau::rateau: donc il faut le trouver aussi (si t'en vois pas un en brocante y'en a un ici comme le mien d'ailleurs) mais en tout cas chez moi pour installer un système avec le AppleCD (7.6.1) 

Cordialement (et gentillement),

Xidi73


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2014)

Xidi73 a dit:


> Par contre sur les 1400 je crois que c'est la prise SCSI rabotée Apple



Sur le 1400, comme sur tous les portables Apple dotés du SCSI, c'est une prise HDI30, car ces portables ont tous le mode "disque SCSI" (le disque interne du portable utilisé comme un simple disque externe, un peu comme le mode target des machines ayant le Firewire), or, ce mode ne fonctionnerait pas avec une simple DB25.

Cela dit, le 1400 avait en option un lecteur de CD en baie d'extension (qui se montait à la place du lecteur de disquettes), c'est de ça qu'il était question ici. Quant au CD300, c'est un lecteur de CD 2x à caddy, pour en avoir eu un du temps de mon SE30, je peux te dire que ça n'est pas le top du top


----------



## melaure (12 Mars 2014)

Tout à fait d'accord pour le CD300 que j'ai bien apprécié. Le système du caddy était un peu particulier mais il protégeait aussi le CD  perso je l'ai gardé et je le réutilise au besoin. C'est du super costaud, rien à voir avec les produits modernes


----------

